# Nie, nie wieder Stroft



## Andal (23. August 2017)

Ich habe mich zu Jahresbeginn in einem Anfall unkritischer Blödheit dazu hinreissen lassen, eine Spule Stroft R1 zum unverschämten Preis von knapp 34,- € zu kaufen, weil dieser Dreckszwirn ja allgemein so gelobt wird. Das war der Fehlkauf der Decade, was sage ich, der Fehlkauf meines Lebens!

Ich angle nur wahrlich schon lange genug mit geflochtenen Schnüren, aber so ein Bruch ist mir in meinem Leben noch nicht untergekommen und ich habe einiges versucht, diesem Zwirn eine Chance zu geben. Auf vier verschiedenen Rollen (DAM, Spro, Mitchell und Daiwa), gepaart mit allen möglichen Ruten, jeweils das gleiche kataklystische Ergebnis. Maximal 5 Würfe und es bilden sich aus dem Nichts heraus die tollsten Luftknoten. Nicht wegen lose eingeholter Schnur, wie es oft bei sehr leichten Jigs passiert. Selbst bei stur und gerade eingeholten Blinkern und Wobblern das gleiche verheerende Resultat.

Ich habe sie eben von der Rolle gerissen und am Rheinufer restlos verbrannt. Sollte es jemals nur noch Schnur von Waku geben, ich schwöre bei allen Angelgöttern, dann werde ich Speerfischer werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Grobmotoriker?
Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...
:q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Mir hat sie auch nicht gelegen, erstens zu teuer, zweitens zu laut!
Viel lauter jedenfalls auf der gleichen Combo als eine Powerpro.
Allerdings hatte ich die R4 und keine Probleme ansonsten.

Jürgen


----------



## harbec (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

... da hast Du wohl eine Montagsmorgenproduktion erwischt!


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich habe im gleichen Zeitraum eine 10er Daiwa 8-fach, die ganz simple, gefischt, wesentlich öfter gefischt. Von der fehlen bis jetzt vielleicht ein halber Meter, der durch Knoten binden drauf ging. Windknoten Null. An den Rollen liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht, das sie mit anderen Schnüren einwandfrei funktionieren. Wie schon gesagt, ich angle nicht erst seit gestern und ich weiß, wie man Schnur auf- und umspulen muss!


----------



## Bobster (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Eigenartiger Verriss |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Direkt aus dem wahren Leben. Ganz ohne Beeinflussung durch die Medien. Sie hatte ihre Chance und sie hat verkackt.


----------



## knaacki2000 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Wundert mich sehr.....
Ich fische seit Jahren nix anderes mehr als Stroft in verschiedenen Ausführungen und auf Hecht, Zander, Meerforelle.
Und egal welche Stroft: Es gibt nix besseres in meinen Augen.
Eine der wenigen Schnüre bei denen der angegebene Durchmesser auch tatsächlich passt - fast alle anderen sind wesentlich dicker als angegeben.

Einzig in Norge fische ich lieber die WFT Plasma.

Also...schon sehr verwunderlich....


----------



## racoon (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Habe ca 15 Rollen mit Stroft R 1-3 befüllt und mit keiner Probleme. Hab allerdings nur 27 Euro bezahlt. Entweder liegts am Preis oder vielleicht doch am Anwender..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



racoon schrieb:


> Entweder liegts am Preis oder vielleicht doch am Anwender..


Anwender hat er schon ausgeschlossen:


Andal schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ich angle nicht erst seit gestern und ich weiß, wie man Schnur auf- und umspulen muss!


----------



## Kochtopf (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Kann Geflecht überlagern?


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Schön, wenn es bei euch keinen Ärger gab. Die 34,- € für die 150 m sind auch nicht das Thema, aber wenn ich verdorbene Angeltage habe, dann sage ich gerade raus, was ich denke und wie es war. Mit Waku bin ich jedenfalls durch!


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

hast Du die etwas verkehrt rum aufgespult|kopfkrat, so mit dem dicken Ende angefangen#c:m


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann Geflecht überlagern?



Ich habe eine Rolle mit einer 12er Fireline. Die ist jetzt nach 10 Jahren Benutzung wirklich durch. Aber die tut es immer noch besser, als es die Stroft je versucht hat zu tun.


----------



## Kjeld (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Komme gerade von der Mosel und fische auch die Stroft GTP R ohne Probleme für mich ist es die Schnur seit Jahren. 

Was sind denn Windknoten? |kopfkrat


----------



## fischbär (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



knaacki2000 schrieb:


> Wundert mich sehr.....
> Ich fische seit Jahren nix anderes mehr als Stroft in verschiedenen Ausführungen und auf Hecht, Zander, Meerforelle.
> Und egal welche Stroft: Es gibt nix besseres in meinen Augen.



Fällt Dir da nicht was auf? Wie willst Du einschätzen dass sie die beste ist, wenn Du nix andres fischst?
Aus meiner Erfahrung gibt es eh nicht DIE Schnur. Verschiedene Schnüre, verschiedene Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Kjeld schrieb:


> Komme gerade von der Mosel und fische auch die Stroft GTP R ohne Probleme für mich ist es die Schnur seit Jahren.
> 
> Was sind denn Windknoten? |kopfkrat



Knoten, die sich beim Wurf wie aus dem Nichts bilden.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Also an meinen Rollen für Feeder, Float und Karpfen habe ich (bis auf zwei Ausnahmen) STROFT drauf. Auf meiner Shimano Sedona füe die Float habe ich Shimano Technium drauf - und komme mit ihr bedeutend schlechter als mit Stroft zurecht. Und auf der Rolle des Ansitzwunders habe ich die mitgelieferte 0,35er von Balzer drauf (wenn ich nicht so geizig wäre hätte ich sie schon runtergerissen und Stroft drauf gepackt!) - war am überlegen mir fürs Feedern und Kärpfeln auf Distanz Geflecht von Stroft drauf zu packen aber bekomme gerade leise zweifel :-/


----------



## Trollwut (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Knoten, die sich beim Wurf wie aus dem Nichts bilden.



Und die kenne ich nur von  Schnüren, die neu auf der Rolle ist. Sobald die Schnur sich an den neuen Durchmesser "gewöhnt" hat, hat sich das bisher immer gegeben. Wie lange war die schnur denn vor dem angeln auf der Rolle?


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann Geflecht überlagern?



Ich habe noch meine erste geflochtene Dynema, sicher 25 Jahre alt, auf einer Rolle.
Die Rolle ist schon lange kaputt, aber die Schnur ist noch vollkommen in Ordnung.
Geflechtschnur kann allerdings falsch gelagert werden, wenn sie Kontakt mit Lösungsmittel, Reinigungsmittel, oder Desinfektionsmittel hat.
Auch Autan, Antibrumm u.s.w., weil lösungsmittelhaltig, machen die Schnur mürbe!
Also die Schnur im Schrank bei den Putzmitteln aufbewahren ist eine schlechte Idee!

Jürgen


----------



## Kjeld (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Knoten, die sich beim Wurf wie aus dem Nichts bilden.



Ah mir mit Stroft noch nie passiert und hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich hatte mit Stroft auch noch nie Probleme, aber ist mir zu teuer. Die deutlich günstigere PowerPro tut es genauso.

Ich würde es aber genauso wie Andal machen, wenn ich ständig Knoten kriege, Schnur von der Rolle, fertig. Da ist mir egal was Andere von der Schnur halten...


----------



## racoon (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Rolle mit einer 12er Fireline. Die ist jetzt nach 10 Jahren Benutzung wirklich durch. Aber die tut es immer noch besser, als es die Stroft je versucht hat zu tun.



Da hast Du dann aber auch was, was gegenteiliger nicht sein kann. Auf einer Seite eine weiche, unbeschichtete Geflochtene, auf der anderen eine Thermofisionsschnur, die beschichtet ist. Dazu noch so steif, dass man sie durchaus als Gummizug - Einfädeldraht verwenden  kann. Die Schnur ist so steif, dass man eigentlich keine Knoten reinwerfen kann. Also vielleicht trotz aller anglerischer Routine Anwenderfehler? Ist halt schwer einzugestehen.


----------



## NomBre (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Habe mit der Schnur keine Erfahrung, in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang gibt's aber einen interessanten Schnurvergleich. Da wird die Stroft ebenfalls empfohlen.

Ich bleibe jedenfalls meiner Spiderwire treu.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Rolle mit einer 12er Fireline. Die ist jetzt nach 10 Jahren Benutzung wirklich durch. Aber die tut es immer noch besser, als es die Stroft je versucht hat zu tun.



Und ich experimentieren schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Hab mich mit der Ur-Fireline eingedeckt. 
Wenn ich immer einen neuen Tröht lese: hilfe Luftknoten usw kann ich nur lächeln was da für tolle Tipps gegeben werden.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und die kenne ich nur von  Schnüren, die neu auf der Rolle ist. Sobald die Schnur sich an den neuen Durchmesser "gewöhnt" hat, hat sich das bisher immer gegeben. Wie lange war die schnur denn vor dem angeln auf der Rolle?



Geflochtene, keine Mono. Und Zeit hatte sie genug. Mir ist die Lust sie wieder und wieder zu probieren schon lange vergangen.

Eigenartigerweise gibt es ja genügend deutlich preiswerte Schnüre, die halten, was sie versprechen und sollen.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Vielleicht war diese Schnur ja auch nur dafür gedacht, sie vertikal auf einer Renkenrolle zu fischen? Aber dann kann man das auch so beschriften!


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



racoon schrieb:


> Da hast Du dann aber auch was, was gegenteiliger nicht sein kann. Auf einer Seite eine weiche, unbeschichtete Geflochtene, auf der anderen eine Thermofisionsschnur, die beschichtet ist. Dazu noch so steif, dass man sie durchaus als Gummizug - Einfädeldraht verwenden  kann. Die Schnur ist so steif, dass man eigentlich keine Knoten reinwerfen kann. Also vielleicht trotz aller anglerischer Routine Anwenderfehler? Ist halt schwer einzugestehen.



Wenn man die Schnur eine Weile gefischt hat, wird sie sehr geschmeidig. 
Gummizug ist gut, bei einer Schnur die 0 Dehnung hat.


----------



## racoon (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn man die Schnur eine Weile gefischt hat, wird sie sehr geschmeidig.
> Gummizug ist gut, bei einer Schnur die 0 Dehnung hat.



Der zweite Teil des Wortes lautet - Einfädeldraht. Ein durchaus steifes Utensil mit null Dehnung


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



racoon schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil des Wortes lautet - Einfädeldraht. Ein durchaus steifes Utensil mit null Dehnung


Oh man vergebe mir ... verlesen ...


----------



## racoon (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Alles gut, kein Thema. War schon klar, deshalb dieser  Smiley.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Langsam legt sich der Zorn... ich wollte den Abend ja eigentlich am Wasser verbringen und nicht mit herumärgern.

Wenn es ein Schnürl für 15,-/150 m gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich auch nicht so gegiftet. Aber bei einem hochgelobten Superprodukt für teuer Geld geht einem halt der Kragen auf.


----------



## yukonjack (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



hans21 schrieb:


> Wat den Eenen sin Uhl', ist den Annern sin Nachtigall.
> 
> Ich hätte ne teure Daiwa 8-fach 3 Wochen drauf bis ich den erbärmlichen Rest genervt von den Luftknoten runter geschmissen hab. Jetzt hab ich seit fast nem Jahr ne 4-fach Ali Schnur drauf, die hat 500m 6€ und paar gequetschte gekostet. Einwandfrei ist Dreck dagegen.



genau so was ähnliches hab ich auch auf fast auf allen Rollen. Keine Probleme mit Knoten oder irgend welchen falschen Durchmessern.
  34,- €
 für 150m Schnur find ich sauteuer. Ist die handgeklöppelt?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Zur Stroft: die einfache geflochtene ist sehr laut, da gebe ich dir recht. 
Habe jetzt mal die Typ E probiert - ein absoluter Traum und viel leiser.

Ansonsten hab ich seit Jahren absolut 0 Probleme mit der Stroft. Keine Perücken, Knoten etc. - Tragkraft und Knotenfestigkeit sind super.

Bei mir kommt nix anderes mehr drauf.

Hab auch schon die ein oder andere durch, aber mit keiner nur annähernd zufrieden gewesen.

Getestet wurden: Power Pro, Daiwa 8 Tournament, Spiderwire Code Red (meine die heisst so), Fireline


Tja ich mag deine Einwände nicht bewerten, aber wenn die Stroft so ******** wäre, würden sie nicht so viele Leute angeln. 
Denn Name hin oder her - wenn mir eine teure Schnur nicht zu 100% zusagt, nehme ich eher eine andere, als wenn ne günstige nicht ganz so passend ist.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Denn Name hin oder her - wenn mir eine teure Schnur nicht zu 100% zusagt, nehme ich eher eine andere, als wenn ne günstige nicht ganz so passend ist.



Der Versuch mit der ist halt fehlgeschlagen. Die nächste Schnur darf jetzt zeigen, was sie kann.

https://www.tightline-angelschnur.de/geflochtene-schnüre/0-10-0-25-mm/8x-tightline-0-12-mm/


----------



## Stachelritter86 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

N'Abend zusammen. 

Mal kurz eine Frage: Warum hast du die Schnur denn nicht bei WAKU/Stroft selbst reklamiert? 

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Problem mit einer nagelneuen GPT-E 3: die Schnurr riss mir bei einem Hänger plötzlich und erstaunlich glatt im Bereich der Rutenringe. Den abgerissenen Teil konnte ich bergen, inklusive Hängerlösen/Jigkopf aufbiegen. 

Nach eingehender Kontrolle konnte ich  in den Ringen keine Beschädigung mit Wollfaden und Watte feststellen, daher ging am nächsten Tag gleich eine Email an WAKU/Stroft mit Schilderung des "Tathergangs" und der Bitte um Auskunft. 

Kurze Zeit später hatte ich eine Antwort von WAKU/Stroft, in der ich um Einsendung der Bruchstelle und, sofern möglich, ein paar Meter Schnur um Tests durchzuführen. Der Kontakt war ausnehmend nett und sehr kooperativ. 

Nachdem die gewünschten Proben bei WAKU/Stroft eingetroffen waren, erfolgte wiederum sofort ne Rückmeldung. In dieser wurde mir eine neue Spule E3 und, als Kompensation für meine Aufwendungen, eine 25m Spule FC angeboten - alles ohne großes Heckmeck und ohne großen Hickhack bzgl. Kaufnachweis und Co. Die Schnüre gingen auch am gleichen Tag noch raus.

Feiner Kundenservice, bei dem man sich rundum wertgeschätzt fühlt. Allein schon deswegen kann ich WAKU/Stroft weiterhin empfehlen, auch wenn offenbar in zig-tausend Kilometern Geflecht mal ein Fehler eingeschlichen sein kann - das passiert jedem anderen Hersteller genauso. 

Ich würde darauf wetten, dass WAKU/Stroft in Deinem Problemfall ähnlich kulant gewesen wäre und Dir die Schnur ersetzt hätte. 


Die R1 fisch ich seit mehreren Jahren an der Küste auf Mefo - da stört mich das etwas lautere Laufgeräusch der Schnur auch überhaupt nicht, wenn die Spinne im Einsatz ist, dann pfeift eh meistens der Wind. Die Schnur hat schon unzählige Kilometer auf dem Bucke und verlegt/wirft sich einwandfrei, alles ohne Luftknoten und Co. Vielfischende, befreundete Küstenangler meinerseits haben ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und sind ebenfalls von der R1 begeistert. 

Ich glaub, Du hast einfach ein Montagsmodell erwischt - das ist mir aber auch bei PowerPro schon passiert und kann bei Daiwa genauso passieren. Nur da wird sich wahrscheinlich eher weniger jemand darum kümmern, deine Reklamation ernst zu nehmen. 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Frage: Warum hast du die Schnur denn nicht bei WAKU/Stroft selbst reklamiert?



Weil mir nach all den Versuchen der Kragen geplatzt ist. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Schnürl für 15,-/150 m gewesen wäre, hätte ich mich auch nicht so gegiftet. Aber bei einem hochgelobten Superprodukt für teuer Geld geht einem halt der Kragen auf.


Kann ich nachvollziehen, superteuer bedeutet auch immer hohen Anspruch, und der muss eingehalten werden.

Ich finde die Unterschiede bei Dyneema-Geflecht (also nicht gerade China Ausschuss oder dergleichen Prototypen) inzwischen nur noch arg überbewertet. Es gibt es nur feiner u. empfindlich  oder gröber u. robust.

Im P/L bei weitem am besten ist erprobtermaßen ein günstiger Große-Marke-Sonderposten zu 2000m Spulen, hält gut und kostet wenig.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Und zu den schau-was-ich-auf-meinem-JDM Röllchen-habe Typen gehöre ich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Justsu (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es mittlerweile auch Fälschungen von teuren geflochtenen auf dem Markt geben soll... und das gar nicht mal so selten... kannst Du ausschließen, dass das bei Dir der Fall war!?

Ich habe eine R3 seit Jahren auf meiner Zanderspinne und bin damit wirklich mehr als zufrieden! Alles was ich vorher hatte, PowerPro, Fireline, Tuff line, etc. war einfach nicht so gut.

Interessanterweise habe ich aber auch mal eine R1 für die Mefospinne gekauft und die war eine Katastrophe! Nachdem sie mir bei einem Hänger nach relativ leichtem Druck riss, wunderte ich mich schon. Ein paar Würfe später riss sie dann beim Wurf! Beim neu knoten habe ich dann mal mit den Händen einen Zugtest gemacht: Ich konnte die Schur wie einen Wollfaden zwischen den Händen zereissen|bigeyes Der Angeltag war natürlich beendet... Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich da einer Fälschung aufgesessen bin, die Schnur wurde auch auf eine neutralen Spule geliefert und sollte angeblich von einer Großspule umgespult worden sein...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## MikeHawk (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Lustiger Zufall..... ich hatte mir neulich auch eine R1 bestellt für meine UL BC....

Die Schnurr Riss mir 3 mal beim Backlash mit 2,5 GRAMM! Ködern..... 

Die Idee mit der Fälschung kam mir auch...ich werde ihr aber eine 2. Chance geben und mir nochmal eine R1 bestellen.

Gruß


----------



## u-see fischer (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> ....Die Idee mit der Fälschung kam mir auch...ich werde ihr aber eine 2. Chance geben und mir nochmal eine R1 bestellen....



Um Fälschungen auszuschließen sollte man dann auch direkt beim Hersteller bestellen: http://www.aspo-gmbh.de/shop/gefloc...-gtp-r-gelb/stroft-gtp-r-gelb-typ-1-45-kg.htm

 Ist zwar etwas teurer aber da hat man Sicherheit.


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Fälschung? Einfach Durchmesser checken. Stimmt er, ist es vermutlich keine.


----------



## Andal (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



fischbär schrieb:


> Fälschung? Einfach Durchmesser checken. Stimmt er, ist es vermutlich keine.



Genialer Plan. Und woher soll man bei Stroft einen Vergleichswert hernehmen, wo doch absichtlich kein Durchmesser angegeben wird?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Was ein Aufriss wegen einer Schnur. Einfachster Weg, Reklamieren und danach einfach das Produkt nicht mehr kaufen. Alles andere ist doch Makulatur. 

Es gibt Millionen Marken, Stroft ist es nun nicht mehr, fertig ab.


----------



## Santy (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich find's immer wieder toll, wie Leute, die noch keine 3 versch. Schnüre in der Hand hatten, eine Bestimmte über alles loben. Gang und Gäbe im Angelbereich. Da wird ne 60€-Rute gekauft und die ist das Maß, logischerweise, aber gelobt wird der eigene Kauf trotzdem über alles.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hi. Ich bin mit den Schnüren von Stroft sehr zufrieden. Windknotenprobleme hatte ich hauptsächlich mit der Fireline. Dabei lag der Fehler aber an der Aufspulung durch den Händler.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Genialer Plan. Und woher soll man bei Stroft einen Vergleichswert hernehmen, wo doch absichtlich kein Durchmesser angegeben wird?



In der Seriennummer der Schnur ist der Durchmesser versteckt (Die letzten beiden Zahlen)


bei der R1 sind das 15 = 0,15mm

Gruß


----------



## Andal (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> In der Seriennummer der Schnur ist der Durchmesser versteckt (Die letzten beiden Zahlen)
> 
> 
> bei der R1 sind das 15 = 0,15mm
> ...



Wer es glauben mag...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hallo,

betrifft jetzt zwar keine geflochtene Schnur, aber als Vorfachmaterial beim Fliegenfischen werden die Stroft-Schnüre schon seit Jahrzehnten auch über den Schelln-Ober (fränkisch für stark übertriebenes Lob) gelobt.
Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass das Stroft-Vorfachmaterial irgendwie besser ist, als andere Vorfachmaterialien, nur halt doppelt so teuer.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht feststellen, dass das Stroft-Vorfachmaterial irgendwie besser ist, als andere Vorfachmaterialien, nur halt doppelt so teuer.



Was vermutlich für viele ein Kaufargument darstellen mag. "Schaut's, was ich mir leiste!" 

Sodale.... die Wut über den verdorbenen Angelabend ist verraucht, Alternativen weiß ich mir genug und Stroft ist für mich ad acta gelegt. Es tut gut, wenn man seiner Verärgerung mal richtig Luft machen kann!


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hi, bei Stroft passen die Durchmesserangaben tatsächlich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

So, auch ich bin schon seit Jahren ein bekennender STROFT Fan. 
Warum: Weil ich auch schon so allerhand an Schnüren durch hatte und meistens enttäuscht war. 
Genau aus dem Grund den Andal bemängelt, bin ich vor vielen Jahren bei der Stroft (GTP) hängen geblieben. 

Endlich keine Schlaufen mehr beim Auswerfen! 

Nun kommt es aber……………………………..!

Habe mir dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal auch die R1 bestellt.

Was soll ich sagen: 
1.Bereits mehrfach Schlaufen beim Auswerfen|kopfkrat
2.Beim Auswerfen Schnurbrüche erlebt|kopfkrat#q
3.Bei Hängern, seltsamerweise Schnurbrüche auf halber Strecke#q#q
Nein, korrekt abgestimmt war das Ganze! (Siehe Bestellung)

STROFT GTP R Typ1 mit 4,5kg / STROFT FC 2 - 0,22mm mit 4,00kg
Zu schwere / leichte Köder beim Auswerfen – negativ. 

Man sucht ja den Fehler erst mal immer bei sich selbst, spiele aber nun doch mit der Überlegung: 

“Hat‘s da was“

Vielleicht finden sich ja doch noch mehr, welche gerade bei der R1 diese Erfahrungen teilen können. 


Grüße vom Fischkopp #h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hast Du die etwas verkehrt rum aufgespult|kopfkrat, so mit dem dicken Ende angefangen#c:m



Wahrscheinlich hat der Andal den Zwirn quer zum Spulenkern aufgerödelt.|kopfkrat

Ich habe wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich jede namhafte Geflechtschnur mal auf irgendeiner Rolle gehabt, aber noch nie eine Stroft, warum auch immer (wenn ich darüber nachdenke, irgendwie fällt mir grad auf, daß mir das Zeug immer nur von irgendwelchen eigenartigen Tacklenerds empfohlen wurde, liegt vielleicht daran).

Nun wollte ich mir die Strippe eigentlich mal testweise holen, aber der Bericht gibt mir zu denken, zumal die oberbayrische Waldrunke hier für mich über den Verdacht erhaben ist, nicht zu wissen, wovon er schreibt.

Von der Tüddelgefahr mal abgesehen, am meisten irritiert hat mich, daß das Zeug laut ist sein soll,

ich würde mir beispielsweise niemals mehr Power Pro irgendwo aufspulen, weil mich das Geraspel nachts im Boot schon penetrant am Pennen gehindert hat.

Wie verhält sich das mit der Stroft, betrifft die Lautstärke jede/n  Charge/Typ?


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Die Stroft R ist schon recht laut. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ja laut und teuer, zudem auch hin und wieder eine Schlaufe...
Zum Glück hab ich sie mir nicht gekauft, sie war schon auf zwei Spulen/Rolle drauf, die ich mir gebraucht gekauft habe...
lg


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Stroft R ist schon recht laut.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk




 Kommt auf den Typ an. 
 Bei der R1 ist es nicht nennenswert!#d


----------



## punkarpfen (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich fische die R4 und die Lautstärke ist der einzige Kritikpunkt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Die Stroft R ist schon recht laut.





punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich fische die R4 und die Lautstärke ist der einzige Kritikpunkt.




Vielen Dank! 

Lautstärke ist für mich persönlich kein Kritikpunkt, sondern ein Ausschlußkriterium.


----------



## Yellow (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hallo zusammen,

mit einem Stroft-Geflecht habe ich noch nicht geangelt, ist mir einfach zu teuer!!  Mit der Stroft Mono bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden und benutze die auch als Vorfachschnur.
Ich habe mich mal für die Power Pro entschieden und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Aber ich hatte mal ein Problem bezüglich der Luftknoten!!
Ich habe eine  Fluorocarbon als Vorfachschnur genommen und dauernd diese Lufknoten gehabt.......warum;+?  Ich habe keine Ahnung!!!  Und da gebe ich Andal recht es versaut dir den ganzen Angeltag|gr:
Seitdem schalte ich normale Mono vor dem Geflecht und habe keine Luftknoten mehr:m    

Gruß
Yellow


----------



## Peter W (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hallo, ich werde auch mal versuchen meine bescheidenen Erfahrungen zusammenzufassen.

Ich hab noch nicht ewig viele Schnüre gefischt, aber PP, ne Daiwa, Fireline und Spiderwire waren neben der Stroft GTP R3 dabei.

Die Stroft ist einfach sehr teuer, allerdings ein heimisches Produkt, was ja ach so viele Leute in vielen anderen Lebensbereichen so hoch loben.
Die Stroft punktet aber auch als einzige mit wahren Durchmesser und Tragkraftangaben, mit angabe der vorliegenden Prüftoleranzen. Man kann dann leicht mal von der Tragkraft enttäuscht sein wenn man sie mit einer anderen gleichen angegebenen Durchmessers vergleicht (die dann manchmal real 30% dicker ist, also 1,7x Querschnittsfläche).
Wenn ich Sie aber mit real gleich dicken vergleiche ist sie jedoch fast unschlagbar. Die Tragkraft ist echt super, Abrisse gibt es nur bei Beschädigungen in Dornenbüschen oder beim durchreiben. Egal was Wunderhersteller erzählen, das Einzige das gegen Abrieb wirklich hilft ist ein deutlich höherer Durchmesser.
Sie Stroft ist eher auf der weichen Seite. Luftknoten entstehen bei korrektem werfen meiner erfahrung nur dann, wenn die unten liegenden Windungen nicht fest genug aufgespult sind, sodass unter Zug aufgekurbelte Schnur sich leicht reinzieht und beim Werfen einzelne Windungen mit abzieht, merkt man beim Werfen kaum, man sieht nur den Knoten irgendwo in der Schnur. Dort reißt die Schnur auch gerne beim werfen, Stichwort Seilverbrennung, wenn dieser Knoten rasch gezogen wird.
Die GTP R ist eher laut, allerdings kein unangenehmes Geräusch, bei der PP hat mich das gleichmäßige Schleifgeräusch mehr gestört.
Übrigens hat die grobe Flechtung wieder Vorteile bei der Wurfweite.

Ich hab jetzt die erste Ladung 3 Jahre auf der Wobblerspinne und find Sie war ihr Geld wert. Einzig auf der Jig bleibt wegen den vielen Hängern und Abrissen ne dickere und günstigere Spiderwire, die franst vorne zwar etwas aus, das seh ich aber als willkommenen Verschleißindikator.

Petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Wem die Typ R zu laut ist (war sie mir auch) kann auch den etwas teureren Typ E oder S nehmen.

Ich hab die E und die ist von der Lautstärke und vom Glätte ein großer Unterschied zur R.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Andal schrieb:


> Direkt aus dem wahren Leben. Ganz ohne Beeinflussung durch die Medien. Sie hatte ihre Chance und sie hat verkackt.



Andal, hol tief Luft, ruf Waku an, schildere den Fall (vielleicht mit Hinweis auf den Thread hier #6)  und lass dir eine neue Schnurpackung auf Kosten des Hauses schicken. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du eine "Montagspackung" erwischt hast. Die STROFT-Schnüre sind aus meiner Erfahrung absolut die besten Schnüre, die es gibt. Monofil sowieso, aber auch geflochten sehr gut.


Ich hatte das bei einem anderen Hersteller auch schon mal: Auf meinen Karpfen-Fluchtmontagen fische ich DAIWA Infinity Duo 0,36. Immer top, außer vor 2 Jahren. Da hatte ich über das Jahr drei oder gar vier Risse beim Auswerfen, jedesmal mit spektakulärem Knall. Ich war mir damals nicht sicher, ob es die Schnur ist, im nachhinein aber eindeutig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Yellow schrieb:


> Mit der Stroft Mono bin ich allerdings sehr zufrieden und benutze die auch als Vorfachschnur.



STROFT GTM hab ich in 0,25 als Hauptschnur auf der Float- und Feeder-Rute, mit 0,20er STROFT ABR-Vorfächern, und in 0,35 als Hauptschnur auf der Aal- und Hechtrute, mit 0,35er ABR-Vorfächern für Aal. Es gibt aus meiner Sicht keine andere Schnur mit ähnlich gutem Handling und entsprechender Abriebfestigkeit. Ist teuer, aber das Geld wert.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> .... Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du eine "Montagspackung" erwischt hast.



Ganz ehrlich, bei den Preisen sollte die Qualitätskontrolle aber so gut sein das es keine "Montagspackungen" gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei den Preisen sollte die Qualitätskontrolle aber so gut sein das es keine "Montagspackungen" gibt.



 ja und wie solln die das rausfinden?
 jede Spule  probewerfen|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, bei den Preisen sollte die Qualitätskontrolle aber so gut sein das es keine "Montagspackungen" gibt.



Würde ich so nicht sehen. Fehler können im passieren, ob Premium oder Schnapper, der Service danach ist entscheidend. Dazu in D produziert, was den Preis auch relativiert.

Ich nutze Stroft für meine Vorfächer und die haben mich nie hängen gelassen.


----------



## fischbär (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Also ich habe meine Zweifel ob Montagsrollen existieren. Der Spinnprozess ist überwacht, das Material standardisiert und UHMWPE völlig unempfindlich gegen die meisten Lagerbedingungen. Was soll denn mit der Schnur passiert sein um das Problem von Andal zu erklären?


----------



## yukonjack (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Zweifel ob Montagsrollen existieren. Der Spinnprozess ist überwacht, das Material standardisiert und UHMWPE völlig unempfindlich gegen die meisten Lagerbedingungen. Was soll denn mit der Schnur passiert sein um das Problem von Andal zu erklären?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Man weiß es nicht. Manchmal passt die Kombination Rute Rolle Schnur Werfer einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also ich habe meine Zweifel ob Montagsrollen existieren. Der Spinnprozess ist überwacht, das Material standardisiert und UHMWPE völlig unempfindlich gegen die meisten Lagerbedingungen. Was soll denn mit der Schnur passiert sein um das Problem von Andal zu erklären?



Sicherlich mögen Kontrollen und Fertigungsabläufe kontrolliert und überprüft werden, Fehler sind dennoch möglich. Ausfall der Software oder dergleichen, vielleicht ach Menschliches versagen. Möglicherweise per Hand aufgespult. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Was soll denn mit der Schnur passiert sein um das Problem von Andal zu erklären?


In der Tat dürfte der Produktionsprozeß hochautomatisiert sein.
Aber auch Maschinen und gerade Mechanik oder hier passender Elektromechanik macht Fehler, primär schon mal durch Verschleiß oder Verdrecken. Und der beteiligte Mensch ist sowieso eine Fehlerkomponente an sich.

Was mit einer solchen Schnur sehr leicht in jeder Produktionsstufe bis hin zum Aufspulen auf die Angelrolle passiert sein kann - bzw. hier sogar symptomhaft passend (=starkes Aufkochen und Alterung und Schwächung included) passiert sein dürfte (Orakel :q) :

Die Laufgeschwindigkeit der Walzen und damit die Spulgeschwindigkeit des Fadens ist eine sehr kritische Größe, weil die Erhitzung oder eben Überhitzung genau ein stark schädigender Faktor ist.

Und da Zeit Geld ist und es alles nicht schnell genug geht, wird überall schnellstmöglich gearbeitet und gespult.

Seitdem ich mir nach dem Lifespulen von Großspule auf eine Kleinkunststoffspule 200m am Stand auf der Magdeburger Meeresangelmesse mal wirklich die Finger verbrannt habe, weiß ich wie bekloppt die Schnurspuler arbeiten können. 
#q

Und da sind Professionelle nicht von ausgenommen, sondern insbesondere wegen "Zeit ist Geld" hochanfällig für.

Ich kaufe demzufolge nur noch Herstellerorginalspulen, spule selber auch, und kaufe insbesondere KEINE UMGESPULTEN Schnüre mehr! #d


----------



## Justsu (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich kaufe demzufolge nur noch Herstellerorginalspulen, spule selber auch, und kaufe insbesondere KEINE UMGESPULTEN Schnüre mehr! #d



DAS könnte natürlich auch der Grund für meine Erfahrung mit der R1 sein!|licht

Vielen Dank für die Ausführung!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## magi (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Hatte auch mal Probleme mit ner Stroft R Typ1 auf einer alten Shimano Twin Power 2500F. Auf den neuen Rollen aus dem Shimanoprogramm die ich kenne (Twin power, Stradic, Biomaster FB etc.) läuft die Schnur allerdings top. Ansonsten habe ich von Hause aus ein besseres Gefühl mit der Typ2


----------



## zokker (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... Ich kaufe demzufolge nur noch Herstellerorginalspulen, spule selber auch, und kaufe insbesondere KEINE UMGESPULTEN Schnüre mehr! #d



Und wenn das auch nicht hilft, dann #71 

Man kann sich auch alles zurecht quatschen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich hatte mit Stroft-Braid auch noch nie Probleme - wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich die nur ab R3 aufwärts verwendet habe (bin kein Spinnenfädlein- bzw. UL-Mensch).

Die Geräusche sind mir wie bei jeder anderen Schnur auch komplett egal.

Allerdings bin ich inzwischen wieder fast komplett zurück bei 4fach-Geflecht

--> 8fach-Dyneemas (was auch alle Stroft-Braids ja mindestens sind) sind mir für meine Hindernis-Holzknüttelei inzwischen zu weich, zu empfindlich und zu teuer.

12-fach kommt mir daher schon gleich zweimal nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Du hast es ja schon massiv probiert: die Multi-Multifilen mit angeblich so superduper Flechttechnik sind einfach nur empfindlich. Und teuer.
Wenigstens aber können sie leise sein, mir persönlich wichtig.

Meine Erfahrung mit relativ teuren PowerPro Superslik 8fach 8lbs (angeblich dünnste aber real dicker Faden) Org-Spule und der Daiwa JBraid x8 016 Org-Spule zeigten mir jedenfalls nur einen Vorteil: 
Der Faden läuft sehr leise #6, wie es die olle Spiderwire Stealth ja auch schon lange kann.
Aber ordentlich Nachteile: Verschleiß u.U. schon beim Aufspulen, verwickel und verwirr-anfällig, starke Durchrutschneigung bei Knoten.
Ich dachte bis dahin, die Spiderwire Stealth Code Red wäre schlecht ... 

Eine Schnur, die aber teuer und 8fach und superduper Flechttechnik dann auch noch LAUT ist und kräftig rubbelt, das passt ja garnicht. Und die Haltbarkeit ist eben gar nicht so klar, bei Geflecht eh NIE so wirklich hoch wenn es gerubbelt wird.
Und letztlich unter uns Anglers nicht objektiv nachvollziehbar, da nützt der ganze subjektive Impetus und Überzeug rein gar nichts.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich kaufe demzufolge nur noch Herstellerorginalspulen, spule selber auch, und kaufe insbesondere KEINE UMGESPULTEN Schnüre mehr! #d



Der Logik zufolge dürftest du dann keine Schnur mehr von Waku kaufen, denn der ist ein reiner Umspulbetrieb und nicht der Hersteller. Stroft ist nen Label, nix weiter.

Gibt eh nur 1-2 Hersteller in Deutschland für Schnüre (Mono), bei Geflecht wenn man es genau nimmt gar keinen...die zwirbeln das Zeug auch nur und verkaufen es weiter an Umspuler, stellen es aber nicht selbst her.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Also PowerPro, Spiderwire, Sigma, Hemingway, ...
funzt gut und 1a so mit Werksorginal! 

Wenn, dann klebt jemand einen Papper drauf, umspulen wird die freiwillig keiner mehr.

Bei Monofilen ist Broxxline und Platil noch vor Waku (GTM), jedenfalls bei meinen Hartbelastungstests mit Monofil 0,14 bis 0,33. Mit Bayer für Mono-Stroft hat man dann alle DE Hersteller. Bayer liefert z.B. auch an Mikado.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Weichheit bei Braid ist bei mir mittlerweile ein K.O.-Kriterium. Diese  oft als so toll beworbene Eigenschaft erzeugt IMO nur unnötigen Stress bzw. behindert einen regelrecht.

Dasselbe  gilt für 7x7 als Vorfach zum normalen Spinnfischen - teuer, weich,  nervig (nehme ich nur noch für bestahlte C- und DS-Rigs - da bietet die  Weichheit dann wirklich Vorteile zwecks [schwerelosen] Köderspiels).

Generell empfinde ich Köderkontakt/-kontrolle bei möglichst steifem Geflecht plus 1x7-Stahl als am angenehmsten/direktesten 

-->  da kommt dann wirklich jeder kleinste Zupfer am Köder an bzw. auch  wieder zurück, wenn die Rute giftig und telefonisch genug ist.

Während die Gefahr für Wurstel-Trouble insbesondere bei grobmotorischer Gewaltwurfbedienung signifikant sinkt 

--> wenn ich eins nicht leiden kann, dann ist das ständiges Wunderwie-Aufpassen-Müssen in bedientechnischer Hinsicht

--> denn das behindert die Konzentration/Optionen in puncto Stellenanwerfen/-ausfischen inkl. kreativ-stufenloser Ködersteuerung massiv bzw. zieht Energie davon ab

--> Beliebig-Ballern und Köder-Kapriolen mit bei Bedarf hoher Frequenz müssen möglich sein, alles andere empfinde ich als unangenehm limitierend.

Wenn  man dann auch noch auf eine immer möglichst straffe Schnur achtet  (Fingerbremse beim Werfen, möglichst keine lockeren Klänge draufkurbeln  etc.), macht das maximalen Bock.

Denn dann ist insgesamt eine "virtuell-gehirnliche" Ködersteuerungsbegleitung am besten möglich 

--> man hat dann sozusagen jederzeit 1:1 in Real Time automatisch vor dem geistigen Auge, was der jeweilige Kukö gerade macht - und kann ihn stufenlos/intuitiv nach Belieben steuern

--> vorausgesetzt, man kennt den jeweiligen Köder möglichst genau (was aber nicht unbedingt lange dauert - das ist mit etwas Spinnfisch-Erfahrung IMO ziemlich schnell zu bewerkstelligen; genaues Hingucken/-fühlen reicht im Prinzip) 

--> und weiß, was man aus dem maximal rausholen kann - je nach Bait-Typ z. B. unter Einbeziehung von  Steig-/Sinkrate, Suspender-Zucken, Arschwackeln, Schellenbinges, Fressbrett, Anstartverhalten bei viel/wenig Impulsenergie, abdeckbare Tempo-Palette etc.

Je direkter der "Draht" zum Köder, desto besser kann das alles klappen. Quasi wie Improvisieren auf einem präzise ansprechenden Musikinstrument mit großem Dynamik-Spektrum. 

Express Yourself - Spinnfischen ist Freejazz |supergri

Voraussetzung ist jedoch stets möglichst viel  "Direktheit" bzw. Sensibilität des Gesamtsystems.

Wobei selbstverständlich auch nicht immer alle zur Verfügung stehenden Performance-Optionen eines Köders gleichzeitig genutzt werden müssen (bzw. je nach Situation/Stelle etc. evtl. auch nicht allesamt genutzt werden _können_).

Mitunter kommt straighter Rumpel-Saufrock dann doch einfach besser |supergri

Aber auch das ist halt immer individuell bzw. situativ zu beurteilen. Gibbet keen Pauschalrezept (zum Glück!).


----------



## rhinefisher (26. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

"Sie Stroft ist eher auf der weichen Seite. Luftknoten entstehen bei  korrektem werfen meiner erfahrung nur dann, wenn die unten liegenden  Windungen nicht fest genug aufgespult sind, sodass unter Zug  aufgekurbelte Schnur  sich leicht reinzieht und beim Werfen einzelne Windungen mit abzieht,  merkt man beim Werfen kaum, man sieht nur den Knoten irgendwo in der Schnur. Dort reißt die Schnur auch gerne beim werfen, Stichwort Seilverbrennung, wenn dieser Knoten rasch gezogen wird."


Da ist viel Wahres dran....:m


----------



## zokker (26. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> "Sie Stroft ist eher auf der weichen Seite. Luftknoten entstehen bei  korrektem werfen meiner erfahrung nur dann, wenn die unten liegenden  Windungen nicht fest genug aufgespult sind, sodass unter Zug  aufgekurbelte Schnur  sich leicht reinzieht und beim Werfen einzelne Windungen mit abzieht,  merkt man beim Werfen kaum, man sieht nur den Knoten irgendwo in der Schnur. Dort reißt die Schnur auch gerne beim werfen, Stichwort Seilverbrennung, wenn dieser Knoten rasch gezogen wird."
> 
> 
> Da ist viel Wahres dran....:m



Und wie soll man das verhindern? Ich kann doch nicht, bei Ködern die wenig zug haben, ständig mit den Fingern die Schnur unter spannung halten.|kopfkrat


----------



## degl (27. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



zokker schrieb:


> Und wie soll man das verhindern? Ich kann doch nicht, bei Ködern die wenig zug haben, ständig mit den Fingern die Schnur unter spannung halten.|kopfkrat



Wohl kaum.....aber ne Mögliche Erklärung ist das allemal........

Genauso wie die Aussage: Montagsspule.............möglich ist es, wenn es auch nicht vorkommen sollte, kann auch bei WAKU mal ne Spule "durchflutschen"........

Aber über die vielen Hunderten von Schnurtrööts hier, wurde die Stroft immer gelobt(ausser beim Preis), so das ich denke, das sie immer noch eine der besten Schnüre am Markt ist.....#6

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



degl schrieb:


> Aber über die vielen Hunderten von Schnurtrööts hier, wurde die Stroft immer gelobt(ausser beim Preis), so das ich denke, das sie immer noch eine der besten Schnüre am Markt ist.....#6
> 
> gruß degl


Ich hätte auch deswegen eher an Benutzer gedacht als an fehlerhafte Schnur. 
Andal hat ja aber geschrieben, er kanns und kennt sich seit Jahrzehnten aus.

Fällt also Benutzerfehler aus...



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe im gleichen Zeitraum eine 10er Daiwa 8-fach, die ganz simple, gefischt, wesentlich öfter gefischt. Von der fehlen bis jetzt vielleicht ein halber Meter, der durch Knoten binden drauf ging. Windknoten Null. An den Rollen liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht, das sie mit anderen Schnüren einwandfrei funktionieren. Wie schon gesagt, ich angle nicht erst seit gestern und ich weiß, wie man Schnur auf- und umspulen muss!


----------



## degl (27. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Jo Thomas.............

aber Andal war derart enttäuscht, das ich eher auf "Materialfehler" tippe

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

sach ich doch....
:g:g:g


----------



## bavariabeni (30. August 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ein Spezl von mir hatt stroft . In seinen Augen die beste Schnur die es gibt.
Ich selbst fische aber lieber Sunline. Die ist billiger und kg stimmt. ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit der . Aber ich fische z.b. keine powerpro weil ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Kurzes Feedback von mir nachdem mir die ersten 100m R1 auf meiner UL ja 3 mal beim Einsatz von 2,5 - 3,5gr Baits gerissen ist:

Ich habe mir erneut eine R1 bestellt, diesmal direkt bei Stroft. 3. Wurf mit 5gr Jig. Schnurklemmer, die Schnur strafft sich nur ganz leicht...PENG...wieder irgendwo in der Mitte durch.

 Ist mir in über 20 Jahren noch nie passiert, weder mit einer ur-alten dynema, noch mit einer PowerPro usw. die auch noch deutlich dünner sind.

Habe nun eine Mail an Stroft geschrieben, und alles detailiert geschildert. Das Vertrauen und 60 euro sind dahin.

 Beste Grüße


----------



## Nordan (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



degl schrieb:


> W
> Genauso wie die Aussage: Montagsspule.............möglich ist es, wenn es auch nicht vorkommen sollte, kann auch bei WAKU mal ne Spule "durchflutschen"........



Es hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem Thema hier zu tun, hat mich aber schon in den Fingern gejuckt als ich den Begriff ein paar Seiten vorher las.

Es ist mir schon sehr oft aufgefallen, dass im Angelsektor alle Nase lang von einem Montagsprodukt geredet wird.
Bei meinen anderen Hobbys ist das nicht der Fall. Jemand ne Ahnung wodran das liegt? Allgemein niedrigere Qualitätskontrollen bei den "Marken"? Allgemein recht niedrige Qualität bei Angelsachen?
(Vielleicht schubst man sowas vielleicht besser in einen eigenen Thread?)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordan schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon sehr oft aufgefallen, dass im Angelsektor alle Nase lang von einem Montagsprodukt geredet wird.


Fehler können zwar immer irgendwie passieren wegen dem kreativen Fehlerteufel, aber: 

Bei Massenprodukten rein aus Maschinenproduktion :m und natürlich noch mehr bei 24/7 Laufzeiten ist das Montagsprodukt mindestens eine Asbach Uralt Entschuldigung, also schlimmer noch ...

Meine Feststellung zu meinen Erfahrungen mit Dyneema-Schnüren, gerade auch aus den letztwöchigen bewußten Urlaub-Extremeinsätzen: 
Die Super Duper Hightech + Highprice Schnüre enttäuschen alle mehr oder weniger (wenigstens P/L ), vor allem wenn man sie mit einfachen 4Braid und eingefahrenen günstigen Produkten vergleicht, z.B. Corastrong. 
Die funzen und funzen und funzen einfach - Angeltag für Angeltag ...


----------



## fischbär (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Gut gesagt! Sehe ich auch so. Bin auch wieder zu 4er und Thermofusion zurück.


----------



## Purist (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordan schrieb:


> Es ist mir schon sehr oft aufgefallen, dass im Angelsektor alle Nase lang von einem Montagsprodukt geredet wird.
> Bei meinen anderen Hobbys ist das nicht der Fall. Jemand ne Ahnung wodran das liegt? Allgemein niedrigere Qualitätskontrollen bei den "Marken"? Allgemein recht niedrige Qualität bei Angelsachen?



Du hast Ware, die oftmals viel Handarbeit erfordert, die inzwischen fast vollständig in Asien für niedrige Löhne gemacht wird. Die Qualitätskontrollen sind daran Schuld, ebenso die Profitorientierung und diesbezüglich gerade bei internationalen Marken die Tatsache, dass der europäische Markt winzig ist und z.B. in Deutschland noch immer von heimischen Marken dominiert wird. 
Wenn man sich anschaut, wieviele renommierte Angelmarken durch Verkauf heute nicht mehr das sind, was sie einmal waren (alle einmal mit EU Produktion), wie die Anzahl der Marken aber stetig gewachsen ist, kann man schon das schütteln bekommen.. China machte es möglich. 

Stroft würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen, weil ich nicht einsehe, das zwei- bis dreifache für ein abweichendes Marketing bei einer Sache zu bezahlen, die ein Verschleißartikel ist. Als Spinnangler hat man nach drei Tagen schon einmal 50-100m verschlissen, bei Geflochtener auch schon mal die Hälfte davon, je nach Einsatzgebiet. Das gehört dazu, wobei mir bewusst ist, dass der Durchschnittspreis von Monofiler anderer Anbieter mit 300m für um die 10€ eigentlich auch schon völlig überzogen ist. Schließlich ist Mono ein billiger Massenartikel der Industrie und wird erst durch Umspulen für den Angelmarkt zu "Gold".
Ich kenne Stroft-Mono noch aus den 90er Jahren, etwas besonderes konnte an der Ware nie entdecken, außer dass sie weniger flexibel war. Irgendwann nervte es nur noch, mit deren Werbebriefchen zugemüllt zu werden.. heute nerven mich deren Werbesprüche, die in vielen Foren von "erfahrenen Usern" heruntergebetet werden. Mich stören aber auch die Massen von Journalisten, die behaupten, dass nur Apple der Heilige Gral wäre  

Bei Geflochtener tut's bei mir 4fache, gerne auch PP, weil die inzwischen recht günstig ist und sind problemlos mit allen Rollen werfen lässt. Wozu wechseln, wenn man gut mit etwas klar kommt?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordan schrieb:


> Allgemein niedrigere Qualitätskontrollen bei den "Marken"? [/QUOTE
> 
> Im Gegenteil..die Qualitätskontrolle ist sogar gestiegen-da sind nämlich richtige Praktiker am Werk.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeHawk (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

News:

Waku hat zwar erfreulicherweise prompt geantwortet, mir aber mehr oder weniger mitgeteilt das die Schnur bei meinen verwendeten Ködern nicht reissen kann....ok...dann sehe ich wohl Gespenster....

Die Erklärung von Waku ist das sich die Schnur bei UL Ruten mit schneller Aktion durch das "Nachwippen" der Spintze um die Ringe legt und dort reisst.....AHA

Als Wiedergutmachung erhalte ich bei meiner nächsten Bestellung "eine zusätzlich 100m Spule Ihrer Wahl (ausgenommen STROFT GTP & STROFT FC)"


 Ob das jetzt so kulant ist, wo man doch ab 50€ warenwert so oder so eine Spule dazu erhält?


*NEIN DANKE!!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Die Erklärung von Waku ist das sich die Schnur bei UL Ruten mit schneller Aktion durch das "Nachwippen" der Spintze um die Ringe legt und dort reisst.....AHA


NICHT bei Stroft, aber das ist mir auch schon so mal passiert (beim "vollfeuerwerfen" mit kleinen Solopilks aufm Kutter).

In wie weit das Schnurspezifisch oder bei Dir der Fall gewesen sein könnte, kann (und will) ich NICHT beurteilen!!!

Wollte nur klarstellen, dass das real durchaus passieren kann bzw. mir (aber NICHT mit STROFT) passiert ist.

Erfahrung mit Stroft hab ich nicht, war mir immer zu teuer.


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

ich hab´ mir auch mal den "luxus" gegönnt und vor ca. drei jahren die stroft gtm in 0,30 besorgt.
keine probleme, aber so im nachgang kann ich auch nix entdecken was den preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NICHT bei Stroft, aber das ist mir auch schon so mal passiert (beim "vollfeuerwerfen" mit kleinen Solopilks aufm Kutter).
> 
> In wie weit das Schnurspezifisch oder bei Dir der Fall gewesen sein könnte, kann (und will) ich NICHT beurteilen!!!
> 
> ...





Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das passieren kann. Ist in diesem Fall allerdings nicht so gewesen UND erklärt nicht warum irgendwelche billig Schnüre die noch deutlich dünner sind bei den selben Schnurklemmern nicht gerissen sind.


----------



## Purist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Die Erklärung von Waku ist das sich die Schnur bei UL Ruten mit schneller Aktion durch das "Nachwippen" der Spintze um die Ringe legt und dort reisst.....AHA



Das ist durchaus möglich, wenn es einem selbst auffällt, der sofortige Riss dabei ist jedoch ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Die Beschädigungen kann man sehen und fühlen. 
Wenn es so stimmen würde, müsste mir mehrfach pro Angeltag die Schnur samt Köder abreißen. #c Tut sie aber nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Die Erklärung von Waku ist das sich die Schnur bei UL Ruten mit schneller Aktion durch das "Nachwippen" der Spintze um die Ringe legt und dort reisst.....AHA



Die Variante glauben sie wohl selber nicht so richtig....ist SO nämlich Mumpitz


----------



## fischbär (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Ich denke so ganz falsch ist die Erklärung nicht. Meiner Erfahrung nach reißen Geflechte immer an Stellen, die durch hohe Reibung erwärmt wurden. Also da wo es zB Luftknoten gab.
Das muss gerade bei dünnen Schnüren nicht unbedingt sichtbar sein. Das Problem, dass dünne, insbesondere 8fache Schnüre sich gelegentlich wie von Geisterhand auflösen ist wahrlich nicht neu und auch nicht auf Stroft beschränkt. Aber eben auch nicht anders bei Stroft. Und deshalb gebe ich erst gar nicht so viel Geld aus, nur dass jemand mal die echte Tragkraft auf die Spule schreibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Aber frag mal die Ruten, Ring und Rollenhersteller was die davon halten. Mir reißt eine Geflechtschnur nur bei Hängern der Klasse endfest.
Der ganze moderne Rutenbau beschäftigt sich seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt damit, dass die Schnur sauber abläuft, und alle diejenigen, die eine handvoll braune Scheine in jede Komponente investieren, wissen um das.

Wenn so eine ultrawabbelige oder mit magischen Klebeknubbeln versehene Leine Probleme verursacht, dann ist das in erster Linie erstmal die Leine selber, dann ist sie einfach nicht gut genug. 

Für mich ist immer der Beweis einfach u. nachvollziehbar u. eindeutig, wenn es ergibt: Nehme eine andere Schnur  ca. gleichen Durchmessers, am besten auf einer direkt passenden E-Spule, und die zeigt auf: funzt 1a!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mir reißt eine Geflechtschnur nur bei Hängern der Klasse endfest.



Eben. 
Egal ob ganz günstige Corastrong, PP oder auch J-Braid, die konnte ich allesamt bisher nur durch 100% festsitzende Hänger durchreißen. Und das war dann auch alles andere als mal eben nur nen "Pling".

Wenns ne Schnur schon beim Werfen zerlegt oder mir in den Händen zerbröselt, isses sicher kein Anwendungsfehler oder gar Schuld der Rute/Rolle.
Ne ne..dann ist die Schnur einfach schei....


----------



## fischbär (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Dann ließ dir mal den Thread zur JBraid durch. Exakt das gleiche Problem, rückführbar auf Windknoten und ähnliche Sachen. Die Schnur zerfällt wie von Geisterhand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Die JBraid x8 in der Dicke 0,16 hab ich auch. 
Die hat selbst mit einer Daiwa 3000 Rolle  zum ersten Mal Schnurschlaufenknoten so bei 20m aufwärts auf der Schnur erzeugt. Hatte ich so noch nie, ist aber auch erst die zweite Sorte von 8fach Dyneema. Ist aber (noch?) nicht gerissen, auch nicht bei und nach mehrfachen rauszerren der Knotungen. 
Die Schnur gefällt mir nicht mehr ...


----------



## Purist (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



fischbär schrieb:


> Exakt das gleiche Problem, rückführbar auf Windknoten und ähnliche Sachen.



Eben.. und das kann man sehen, man sieht die losen Fasern an solchen Stellen: Das gehört sofort abgeschnitten.
Daher finde ich es aber auch irrsinnig, besonders teures Geflecht zu kaufen, die relevanten 50-100m Geflochtene können an einem stürmischen Angeltag in 30 Minuten ein Fall für die Mülltonne sein. Wer da deutlich mehr als 10€ pro 100m zahlt ist selbst Schuld.


----------



## fischbär (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Also ich habe die nicht gesehen aber egal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



fischbär schrieb:


> Dann ließ dir mal den Thread zur JBraid durch. Exakt das gleiche Problem, rückführbar auf Windknoten und ähnliche Sachen. Die Schnur zerfällt wie von Geisterhand.



Ich kenn den Thread, hab selbst darin einiges geschrieben.
Ab einer bestimmten Größe tut es die Schnur nicht mehr.
Was gleichbedeutend damit ist, das es generell anscheinend sehr schwierig scheint, sehr dünnes Geflecht sehr eng und genau zu flechten in gewissen Preiskategorien.
Eine 16er J-Braid (die Schnur ist aber auch deutlich dünner wie anderes Geflecht in der Nominale) zeigt hin und wieder noch Luftknoten, reißt aber nicht oder zerfällt gar.
Wenn eine Schnur zerfällt, egal von wem die Schnur ist, stimmt ganz gewaltig etwas nicht damit...ich würde das als Flecht-/Faserausschuss bezeichnen.
Mit der 18er hat man auch das Phänomen der Luftknoten quasi nicht mehr.
Man sollte bei der J-Braid aber auch nicht ganz außer Acht lassen, die Schnur ist halt schon sehr sehr weich und hat allein deshalb schon einen gewissen Drang zur Luftknotenbildung, gerade bei sehr leichten Wurfgewichten.
Und oftmals werden gerade weiche 8fach-Flechtungen völlig falsch eingeschätzt und eingesetzt. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich diese Schnur jedenfalls nicht mehr einsetzen, an der Feederrute macht sie hingegen ne sehr gute Figur, und das seit mittlerweile gut 2 Jahren.
Hast ja damals selber live gesehen.


----------



## fischbär (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

stimmt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eine 16er J-Braid (die Schnur ist aber auch deutlich dünner wie anderes Geflecht in der Nominale) zeigt hin und wieder noch Luftknoten, reißt aber nicht oder zerfällt gar.
> 
> Mit der 18er hat man auch das Phänomen der Luftknoten quasi nicht mehr.


Danke für die Reihenentwicklung #6, war da noch etwas im Zweifel und habe heute mal die 0,20 für stressfrei geordert! 
Werde hoffentlich was im JBraid Thread zu berichten haben ...


----------



## pike-81 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Moinsen!
Ich fische diese hier auf der mittleren Spinnrute. 





Bin äußerst zufrieden. Kostet aber halt auch. 
Muß allerdings sagen, daß die Schnur erstmal eingefischt werden mußte. 
Habe direkt beim Hersteller bestellt, und freue mich auch sehr darüber, daß es so etwas lokal überhaupt noch gibt. 
Ansonsten war ich bisher immer bei der Power Pro...
Was haltet Ihr von Hemingway?
Ebenfalls ein lokales Unternehmen. 

Find so etwas gehört unterstützt und gefördert, solange das Produkt stimmt...
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Danke für die Reihenentwicklung #6, war da noch etwas im Zweifel und habe heute mal die 0,20 für stressfrei geordert!
> Werde hoffentlich was im JBraid Thread zu berichten haben ...



Da gibt es sogar noch etwas, was ich in den nunmehr knapp 2 Jahren mit der Schnur erfahren durfte.
Ich habe von der Schnur nicht nur unterschiedliche Durchmesser, sondern auch unterschiedliche Farben.
Keine Ahnung ob es generell so ist oder nur bei mir, aber mein Gefühl sagte mir in der Zeit bisher, das die hellgrüne schlechter abschneidet wie die dunkelgrüne.
Bei Tragkräften ist es eh schon lange bekannt, das gerade dunkelgrünes Braid oftmals mehr hält wie Knallfarben..keine Ahnung warum, bin kein Farbexperte.
Mir fiel aber in dieser Zeit auch auf, das die hellgrüne eher Anfälligkeit zeigt für Luftknoten, sie auch nochmals weicher ist. Die dunkelgrüne ist zwar auch sehr weich, aber doch irgendwie gutmütiger in der Benutzung.
Zumindest ist das bei der 16er und 18er bei mir so gewesen, habe beide in den beiden Farben, beide zusammen beim gleichen Händler erworben, beide auf dem gleichen Equipment parallel ne zeitlang genutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Da Dynema nicht gefärbt werden kann, ist die "umgebende" Farbe ja ne Beschichtung, die vielleicht je nach Farbe/Ton unterschiedliche Eigenschaften aufweisen kann - keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich so sein kann.


----------



## angler1996 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da gibt es sogar noch etwas, was ich in den nunmehr knapp 2 Jahren mit der Schnur erfahren durfte.
> Ich habe von der Schnur nicht nur unterschiedliche Durchmesser, sondern auch unterschiedliche Farben.
> Keine Ahnung ob es generell so ist oder nur bei mir, aber mein Gefühl sagte mir in der Zeit bisher, das die hellgrüne schlechter abschneidet wie die dunkelgrüne.
> Bei Tragkräften ist es eh schon lange bekannt, das gerade dunkelgrünes Braid oftmals mehr hält wie Knallfarben..keine Ahnung warum, bin kein Farbexperte.
> ...



es gab vor paar Jahren immer wieder Berichte zu CodeRed von Spiderwire bezüglich Tragkraft, habe ich nie hinterfragt und verstanden, da ich Mosgreen in 2 Stärken für alles Mögliche nutze und nie Probleme hatte, geht in die selbe Richtung


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da Dynema nicht gefärbt werden kann, ist die "umgebende" Farbe ja ne Beschichtung, die vielleicht je nach Farbe/Ton unterschiedliche Eigenschaften aufweisen kann - keine Ahnung, ob das wirklich so sein kann.



Zumindest liest man immer mal wieder, das es was mit der Wärmebehandlung vor dem Aufbringen der Farbpigmente zu tun haben könnte. Vielleicht benötigen hellere Farbpigmente höhere Temperaturen wie dunklere. Jedenfalls scheints durch diverse Schnurtests quer durch die Bank erwiesen zu sein, daß dunklere Farben generell besser abschneiden und dunkelgrün wohl ideal sei.

Bin da leider auch kein Experte drin, aber meine Erfahrung mit den 2 Farben spiegeln das irgendwie auch wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Weiss nehmen - ungefärbt ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Mag keine weiße Schnur, da bleib ich eher im unauffälligen Bereich von grün.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

geht mir ja auch so - und es hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass man als Angler beim Tacklekauf/wahn immer der Vernunft und Logik folgen müsse ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mag keine weiße Schnur, da bleib ich eher im unauffälligen Bereich von grün.


Weiß ist aber kaum schlechter als gelb und bleibt mehr so. :q 
Für sichtige Schnüre zum gufieren etc. jedenfalls gar nicht schlecht,
ansonsten natürlich grün.


----------



## Andal (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Für die Fische sind es eh nur Striche, oder Fäden in einer Welt voller (Algen-) Fäden...!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weiß ist aber kaum schlechter als gelb und bleibt mehr so. :q
> Für sichtige Schnüre zum gufieren etc. jedenfalls gar nicht schlecht,
> ansonsten natürlich grün.



Nachts spielt die Farbe eh keine Rolle mehr


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

nachts ist ja eher blindfischen als spinnfischen ,
aber gerade da ist schneeweiß im Mondschein oder Kopflampengefunzel sogar top!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Bei dem was es alles an Schnurfarben gibt (und ALLE fangen) , denke ich persönlich, die Farbe der Schnur macht eher dem Angler als dem Fisch was aus ;-)))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

Außer im Klarwasser hast du schon recht.
Bei langen Schleppleinen hinterm Boot und stark beangelten Fischen im Klarwasser merkt man bei ungestörter u. hoher Ausleuchtung aber schon Unterschiede in der Bissfrequenz nach Farbe oder Durchsichtbarkeit oder Unsichtbarkeit, dabei gibt es sogar noch echte Einsatzlücken für die gute alte Mono in wässrig klar.
Der Beweis is ja sehr einfach führbar, wenn man Wechsel-E-Spulen oder 2 ansonsten gleiche Rutensätze im Boot dabei hat, und digital differente Ergebnisse im halbstündigen Wechsel ereicht. Überall wo die Fische die Schnur vor dem hellen Tageslicht sehen können, kann das ein Schreckfaktor sein. Zwingend aber nicht, der Fisch muss das ja erstmal zuordnen wollen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> , der Fisch muss das ja erstmal zuordnen wollen ...


DAS ist genau der Punkt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> nachts ist ja eher blindfischen als spinnfischen ,
> aber gerade da ist schneeweiß im Mondschein oder Kopflampengefunzel sogar top!



Sofern man wirklich darauf angewiesen ist auf die Schnur zu schauen, klar..Mond, Laternen oder Kopflampe helfen.
Brauch ich persönlich aber nicht bei Wobblern, die fangen hier im Dunkeln einfach besser wie jeder Gummi. Von daher spielt die Farbe für mich persönlich eigentlich gar keine Rolle.

In der Elbe könnten dir vermutlich die Zander quasi jeden Gummi mit Vornamen und Hersteller nennen, vielleicht auch noch, wo es die grad besonders günstig gibt, damit du sie gleich wieder versenkst. :q


----------



## Bobster (16. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> In der Elbe könnten dir vermutlich die Zander quasi jeden Gummi mit Vornamen und Hersteller nennen, vielleicht auch noch, wo es die grad besonders günstig gibt, damit du sie gleich wieder versenkst. :q



 Nicht nur das !
 ....mittlerweile dürfte auch die Lücke zwischen "Erkennung des Köderherstellers" (Bestellnummern, Farbvarianten, etc.,) 
sowie dem Schnurhersteller (Stroft/WAKU, PowerPro, etc.,)
 geschlossen sein.

 Nie, nie wieder Stroft - Fische "beißen" wirklich schlechter,
 vorsichtiger, wenn ich die Stroft aufgespült habe |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Nie, nie wieder Stroft*

ihr seid pööhse - gefällt mir ;-)))


----------

